# I need help



## ilcichlids (Aug 20, 2009)

is by chance there any tips on what accessories i could use or pictures on how to setup up my tank for a breeding ground i really would like babies but i am a newby to breeding so i would like some help.
all tips appreciated thankyou!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It differs greatly depending on the exact species in question.


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

What fish you you want to breed and what tank size do you have?


----------



## ilcichlids (Aug 20, 2009)

i want to breed my 2 mbunas 
1 is all blue and 1 is beigy with a blue fin and some black patches on him. :fish:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

What sized tank, and what else do you have with them? You will need to identify the mbuna as well. Perhaps post a picture of them to identify.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

In the case that you have only the 2, you should be aware that these fish are harem breeders and require multiple females per male of the same species....are the fish the same species that you know of if not then i highly advise it against breeding them.....too many hybrids now adays n2m if ure trying to breed them im guessing ure goin to be distributing them and IMHO hybrids or poorly bred fish are very undesirable.


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

i like to use the little quart plastic baskets for strawberries.. the babies will find it immediately good luck, and yes i would go with brants advice and adjust your female to male ratio.. you can help sex them by looking in their profile.. good luck


----------



## ilcichlids (Aug 20, 2009)

but do u no what differences boys have to girls


----------



## ilcichlids (Aug 20, 2009)

hi, my mbuna is being bullied by my other mbuna and my yellow lab
is their any advice on how to stop this i just bought him today
and oh yh hes a little smaller 
i was thinking of moving him to a seperate tank 
until he can fight for himself and so that he recovers
all advise appreciated thankyou!


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

seeing that you just put him in today, and your other fish are already established in the tank, i would say they are just showing him, that he will not be boss... that is my first thought... if that is the case, i would think it would stop after a bit...

other concerns are that the tank maybe too small, and your fish are not compatible... 
what is the tank size, and stock list...

more info = better help...

HTH


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Perhaps you can answer some of the questions already asked of you, such as the size and the dimensions of the aquarium? In addition, you should identify your fish, to know what you are working with.


----------



## ilcichlids (Aug 20, 2009)

i have 9 other cichlids 2 plecs and a ruby shark all ina a 4 ft tank but the cichlids arent large their about an inch and a half-- - --2 inches and my new one is an inch so it might be cause hes smaller.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

What are the dimensions of the tank?

What are the other cichlids species?


----------



## ilcichlids (Aug 20, 2009)

not sure on the dimensions of the tank or the species but i have 4 mbunas including him
2 convicts
1 johnanni 
1 yellow lab
and one other thing im not to sure about
which is one of the bullies


----------



## ilcichlids (Aug 20, 2009)

i think the other fish is chisawasawa
whatever that is
it looks lyk it
this is the link
http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?imgur ... 0%26um%3D1
oh yh and he doesnt have red on him lyk that hes just all grey with blue dots not red


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

If we don't know what species of fish you have, how can we suggest which is the bully? Whenever you add just one fish into an established cichlid community, they are going to get picked on. It is best to add in at least four, and rearrange all of the tank decorations.

I highly recommend identifying your fish, and learning the dimensions of the tank. It really can't be that hard to get a tape measure and measure it is it? Failing that, there must be something of standard measurement around that you can use.


----------



## ilcichlids (Aug 20, 2009)

*** removed one of my mbunas hes smaller tha the others and hes getting bullied 
however i dont have a spare heater,
i do have a tank and oxygen but not a heater
i still removed him and hes doing fine now hes been removed for 2 days now
hes getting better but i dont want to move him back until i get my newer bigger tank which will be just under a week.
any advice on what to do in the time being
to maybe keep him warm without a heater 
for now i jus put him on my window ledge.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

There is no reason why you can't post in your existing thread.


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

merged.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I don't know where you live but it's summer where I am and my fish would be fine without a heater at room temp.

You really need to know what species of fish you have, even just knowing some are mbuna isn't enough. You should take pictures of each one of them and post the pics in the unidentified section of this forum so you know what you're working with.

I think it's great that you're getting a bigger tank. Are you keeping the one you have now too or trading up? Please give the measurements of the tank and list the species once you know them so we can better help.


----------

